# Panoramas



## tianxiaozhang (Feb 21, 2012)

Enjoy..






http://www.flickr.com/photos/tianxiaozhang/6270358171#


----------



## tianxiaozhang (Feb 21, 2012)

A few more


----------



## UltraReef (Mar 28, 2012)

Cool panos! Here's my first attempt at a Panoramic photo. Bayfront Corpus Christi, Texas.


----------



## M_Max (Apr 2, 2012)

Not necessarily a landscape but it is a panorama of sorts.

9 shots, stitched using Microsoft ICE (beta)






Flickr


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 3, 2012)

harbin snow and ice festival 2010
unfortunately had to downsize it in order to upload


----------



## Superka (Apr 10, 2012)

Some Indian panoramas. Gaoersi 617 + Fuji SW 90/8 160Mpx equavellent camera.




Some Russian nature panoramas




Some 360 digital stitched panoramas


----------



## rpt (Jan 24, 2013)

*Edit:* Arghhhhh!!! Imageshack does not do it for me for such a wide image . You will need to click this link http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/6973/rpt7826stitch.jpg to see it.

So I have been warned by the website that this thread has been inactive for at least 120 days and that I should consider starting a new topic (the last topic posted was April 2012). Well, I don't care to start YANT (yet another new topic)... There are some lovely panoramas on this one and I thought that some more people should see them (and mine too  in the process...).

That said, On the twelfth of this month a few of us decided to drive down to this "lake district" and walk about. This is a panorama that I shot hand-held with my 5D3. We were 200 m or so from the lake level (altitude was about 760 m above MSL). I used Microsoft's ICE to create this image out of 20 portrait oriented pictures. As it turns out ICE does a better job than Autostitch does. I really regret not having a polarizer on the lens. The angle of coverage is over 200 degrees...





Comments, critique, flaming etc. welcome.


----------



## cid (Apr 6, 2013)

some of my recent panoramas
Canon 60D + 100mm L IS combo




cream &amp; ice cream by <CiD>, on Flickr




the alps V by <CiD>, on Flickr




the alps II by <CiD>, on Flickr




austrian alps I by <CiD>, on Flickr

*advices are very welcome*


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2013)

rozsutec by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------



## cbecklund (Jul 11, 2013)

Here's a Panorama I merged from 63 images (Probably to many but I didn't want to have any gaps). Unfortunately I didn't have enough to fill in the corners




Waterton Panorama by cbecklund, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 11, 2013)

A few from the last year...

360 degree view in Algonquin Park, Canada
Gaspe, Canada
Mt Carleton, NB, Canada
Mt Jacques Cartier, Quebec, Canada

all were handheld with a 60D and 18-200 lens


----------



## Spiffyinferno (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm loving the snowy mountainscapes-- CiD, "Ice cream" in particular is really well done!

Here's a touristy one I did a month ago...

Mount St. Helens, early June 2013


----------



## cid (Jul 12, 2013)

Spiffyinferno said:


> I'm loving the snowy mountainscapes-- CiD, "Ice cream" in particular is really well done!
> 
> Here's a touristy one I did a month ago...
> 
> Mount St. Helens, early June 2013



thank you  
I like your panorama too!


----------



## rpt (Jul 12, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A few from the last year...
> 
> 360 degree view in Algonquin Park, Canada
> Gaspe, Canada
> ...


Nice! I specially like the third one. I presume you shot this on a tripod - not hand held - unless you shot in portrait mode.


----------



## dbuono1865 (Jul 13, 2013)

Here is a 5 shot panorama looking over the Grant Teton Mountains in Jackson, Wyoming

You can see more pics from my road trip at http://www.buonophotography.com/p739655009


----------



## RomanRacela (Jul 16, 2013)

Here's one I took earlier this year with a 24mm TS-E


----------



## Click (Jul 16, 2013)

RomanRacela said:


> Here's one I took earlier this year with a 24mm TS-E



...This one looks like it has been taken on another planet.


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 21, 2013)

Here is one I took in Shanghai earlier this year, not a landscape, but.....


----------



## cid (Aug 1, 2013)

handheld 3 shot panorama from Austrian Apls
taken with Canon 100mm L IS
http://500px.com/photo/41885764


----------



## cid (Aug 1, 2013)

one more, 7 shots @24mm (24-70mm mkII)
http://500px.com/photo/42037846


----------



## rpt (Aug 1, 2013)

cid said:


> one more, 7 shots @24mm (24-70mm mkII)
> http://500px.com/photo/42037846


Lovely! Where did you shoot it?


----------



## cid (Aug 1, 2013)

rpt said:


> Lovely! Where did you shoot it?


when you click on that 500px link above photo, there is description and also map included


----------



## ForumMuppet (Aug 1, 2013)

This is a hand held panorama I shot at the San Diego Zoo Safari Park, which oddly enough is no where near the San Diego Zoo. It's about 40 miles North-East in Escondido. 

Canon 5D III, 70-200 2.8 IS II
70mm, f/8, 1/320s, ISO 100.


----------



## hgraf (Aug 1, 2013)

Shot while in dock, amazing sunsets in the caribbean!


----------



## cid (Aug 1, 2013)

hgraf said:


> Shot while in dock, amazing sunsets in the caribbean!


great!


----------



## CTJohn (Aug 1, 2013)

Jackson Hole, Grand Teton National Park


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 1, 2013)

London, facing west from Canary Wharf.


----------



## bchernicoff (Aug 2, 2013)

Taken from Skyline Drive in Shenandoah National Park

Edit: To be fair, this probably not really a panorama. Still, I'll leave the post up.


----------



## Lloyd (Aug 2, 2013)

Squaretop Mountain above the Green River Lakes in Wyoming


----------



## brianboru (Aug 2, 2013)

Bryce Canyon's Sunset Point, at sunset. Three frame pano with just a touch of HDR.


----------



## thedman (Aug 2, 2013)

San Francisco skyline with Bay bridge.


----------



## cid (Aug 2, 2013)

thedman said:


> San Francisco skyline with Bay bridge.


excellent!


----------



## rpt (Aug 2, 2013)

Lloyd, brianboru, thedman, lovely shots.

Bchernicoff, lovely vista. I love the clouds.


----------



## anthonyd (Aug 2, 2013)

thedman said:


> San Francisco skyline with Bay bridge.



This is really well done indeed. I'll post some of mine shortly.


----------



## Click (Aug 2, 2013)

rpt said:


> Lloyd, brianboru, thedman, lovely shots.
> 
> Bchernicoff, lovely vista. I love the clouds.



+1 Well done guys.


----------



## growler (Aug 8, 2013)

Hope Lake near Telluride, Colorado. HDR image created with Hugin and edited in LR4. Can't figure out how to even out exposure in the sky.


----------



## Click (Aug 8, 2013)

growler said:


> Hope Lake near Telluride, Colorado. HDR image created with Hugin and edited in LR4. Can't figure out how to even out exposure in the sky.




Nice shot growler ... And welcome to cr.


----------



## RobertG. (Aug 8, 2013)

growler said:


> Hope Lake near Telluride, Colorado. HDR image created with Hugin and edited in LR4. Can't figure out how to even out exposure in the sky.



If you have access to Lightroom, use a digital graduated filter.


----------



## growler (Aug 8, 2013)

RobertG. said:


> growler said:
> 
> 
> > Hope Lake near Telluride, Colorado. HDR image created with Hugin and edited in LR4. Can't figure out how to even out exposure in the sky.
> ...



Thanks RobertG. I do have LR4, but the part of the photo that bothers me is the darker patch of sky above the clouds on the right, which is an artifact of the stitching process. If I use a graduated filter, won't that still be a problem?


----------



## growler (Aug 8, 2013)

Click said:


> growler said:
> 
> 
> > Hope Lake near Telluride, Colorado. HDR image created with Hugin and edited in LR4. Can't figure out how to even out exposure in the sky.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Northstar (Aug 10, 2013)

Spiffyinferno said:


> I'm loving the snowy mountainscapes-- CiD, "Ice cream" in particular is really well done!
> 
> Here's a touristy one I did a month ago...
> 
> Mount St. Helens, early June 2013




very cool shot!


----------



## TeenTog (Aug 29, 2013)

Here's one taken near Grand Prismatic spring in Yellowstone NP



> Here's a touristy one I did a month ago...
> 
> Mount St. Helens, early June 2013



Amazing shot, btw!!!


----------



## tofik (Aug 31, 2013)

Polish Tatras. Przedni Staw z Doliny Pięciu Stawów Polskich




Polish Tatras - View from Swinica.




Polish Tatras - View from Granaty - You can see Swinica, Zawrat, Kasprowy and Giewont


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2013)

You can have fun with panoramas.... the cats were moving around as I tried to shoot the inside of the gazebo... and appear in multiple places... and the distortion of the roof beams is incredible!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 1, 2013)

Night time on the Bay of Fundy....


----------



## cid (Sep 10, 2013)

5 shots @24mm

Bystre waterfall by CiD on 500px.com


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 10, 2013)

cid said:


> 5 shots @24mm
> 
> Bystre waterfall by CiD on 500px.com



Nice!


----------



## cid (Sep 11, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> cid said:
> 
> 
> > 5 shots @24mm
> ...



thanks


----------



## MichaelG (Sep 11, 2013)

226 degrees view inside the colosseum im Rome
360 degrees over Rome


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 14, 2013)

A good reason not to use the in-camera panorama function in a kayak on a windy day


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 15, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> A good reason not to use the in-camera panorama function in a kayak on a windy day



LOL...I'm getting seasick ;D


----------



## MonteGraham (Oct 15, 2013)

NYC


----------



## Northstar (Oct 16, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> NYC



Nicely done!

Is this stitched together?


----------



## cid (Oct 19, 2013)

NY sunset from Empire state building

they don't allow to take tripod there 
@24mm, 3 shots
on 500px


----------

